# Web Hosting



## vineetrocks2005 (Mar 28, 2006)

I want a good hosting service for a forum.I read many reviews about godaddy being the most affordable & reliable.What do you think?

help me please

Thank U


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Mar 28, 2006)

there are various ones u can try :-

*www.phpbb.com (paid)

*www.xsorbit.com (though it offers free also)

*www.forumer.com (both paid and free)

u could also make ur own forum using php and upload it to any web server. that might be cheaper.


----------



## prabhatmohit (Mar 29, 2006)

I can offer you hosting. Do you want a phpbb forum (FREE) or you have a paid IPB OR VBULLETIN FORUM.

If you are interested then please PM ME

Thanks!


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 29, 2006)

I would just say, I haven't heard good feedback about the control panel of godaddy hosting.


----------



## pratheesh_prakash (Mar 29, 2006)

Get some space from free hosting services like dhost.info or zeeblo.com and install a froum there!!
phpBB forums provided by forumer are not modable


----------



## tuxfan (Mar 30, 2006)

I can give you paid hosting space from where you can install (a few clicks!) and use a phpBB forum. PM me if you are interested. Even I can install it for you.

godaddy sucks!! Don't go there.

However, for free forums, also have a look at *www.proboards.com


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 30, 2006)

You can PM me too! I too can provide a good deal, where you can install forums like phppbb, smf within 5 clicks!

you can try - www.invisionfree.com for free forum.
That's the best I feel, you can add good css skins there.


----------



## gary4gar (Mar 30, 2006)

@tuxfan
what r the charges ?


----------



## abhishek_sharma (Mar 30, 2006)

try gohindi.com, they have very affordable linux webhosting...

they will have fantastico script installed with ur package which enables u to install phpbb, phpnuke, xoops and several other cms, forums, photo galleries in one click.
its too good...


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 30, 2006)

I can offer 50mb webspace with 1500mb bandwidth for Rs. 25pm.
PM for more details


----------



## vineetrocks2005 (Mar 30, 2006)

i need mininmum 5GB of bandwidth


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 30, 2006)

Space: 250mb; bandwidth: 5gb and everything else unlimited for Rs. 1100 a year or Rs. 100 monthly. You can PM me for more details.


----------



## Jatin_T (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow..good business going on here..think u guys can disclose your prces via pm..

Btw, vineetrocks2005- why dont u first try with a free forum, a forum is not all fun and games..considering the number of forums around..i can see many empty ones..but if u have enuf patience and are sure u can attract registartions..go for it...

i would also recommend www.invisionfree.com fr a free forum.


----------



## thecyclone2k (Mar 31, 2006)

okay! point noted! Sorry 'bout it!


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 1, 2006)

Wow!! thecyclone2k is offerring real good rates for hosting  Go for it!

If you face any problems you can switch hosting any time  from one service to another or from paid to free and vice versa. Chaging hosting is not a big problem. Just takes 48 hours for DNS to propogate all thourghout. Give it a try


----------



## suhasingale (Apr 1, 2006)

Have a look on this www.qualispace.com


----------



## thecyclone2k (Apr 1, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> If you face any problems you can switch hosting any time  from one service to another or from paid to free and vice versa. Chaging hosting is not a big problem. Just takes 48 hours for DNS to propogate all thourghout. Give it a try



This has never happened with us though!


----------



## tuxfan (Apr 3, 2006)

thecyclone2k said:
			
		

> This has never happened with us though!



Thats pretty impressive! One more reason to go for you


----------



## din (Apr 3, 2006)

vineetrocks2005 said:
			
		

> I read many reviews about godaddy being the most affordable & reliable.
> Thank U



Godaddy may be good for domains and they are good for hosting too. But if u r planning to run forums, use php (scripts) a lot etc, don't go for em. I was usin godaddy for hosting (for one of my clients) but had some trouble running php (some config problem, settings etc)


----------



## cheetah (Apr 27, 2006)

Or buy webspace from ebay.in . My friend bought 500 mb webspace for 499 INR. And the hosting is good. All feedback and ratings are positive. Item number is 9715271778. Seller : hoststafinet .


----------

